# 2010 European Polecat Diary



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Our first litter of European Polecats this year, just the four so should not be too taxing for Mum.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

:flrt:Fantastic - never seen these before. Their baby spiky coat is great!!! Don't let me buy any, as I already have my hands full as it is!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Mum is being wonderful and allowing me to go into the nest whenever I like now, so I have started handling all four daily. 

We have 2 hobs and 2 jills and they are starting to colour up nicely now. They are noisy little monsters though and even with their eyes closed its fun trying to keep them in my lap.

They were born early on May 7th which makes them a week old 

I love this time of year


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

loulou said:


> Mum is being wonderful and allowing me to go into the nest whenever I like now, so I have started handling all four daily.
> 
> We have 2 hobs and 2 jills and they are starting to colour up nicely now. They are noisy little monsters though and even with their eyes closed its fun trying to keep them in my lap.
> 
> ...


They are absolutely beautiful *drools*


----------



## vikingferret (Oct 30, 2009)

:flrt:what sweat little carpet sharks im planing to have a dark eu this year im so excited, thow my oh ant lol.:lol2:


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

They look very healthy little stunners, looking forward to their progress.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Beautiful babies. I can't wait to see them growing!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Any updated pics?


----------



## ilovemyboas (Feb 19, 2009)

*i want one or 2*

can i reserve one or 2 4 me 2 pick up when ready?? really wanted one that looks as dark as poss wanted a mink but cant find any breeders lol got 2 poley jills at the mo so will prob want one male or 2 jills


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

wow got to love them 
i really miss having these guys . my best friend was george the polecat when i was young


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Fixx do you have any up to date pics of these lovelies?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww they are so cute, congrats


----------

